# 2 Tone Amboyna Zen



## Bean_counter (Oct 3, 2014)

This is a zen rollerball in black titanium. I got the amboyna burl Cliff @woodintyuuu and his wood is amazing and well worht the $$$. Hope yall like it

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 3, 2014)

Sweet amboyna and nice finish Michael !


----------



## Bean_counter (Oct 3, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Sweet amboyna and nice finish Michael !


 Thank you Tom... Now I need to see some pens from you


----------



## David Seaba (Oct 3, 2014)

That's a great looking pen. You did a Great job Michael. I like that kit never tried one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 3, 2014)

Bean_counter said:


> Thank you Tom... Now I need to see some pens from you



Ha, I posted a few about a week ago. Have done any turning since then, however i do have a new kit coming in the mail.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Oct 3, 2014)

Great looking pen Michael!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Oct 3, 2014)

Great looking timber on that one!
Well done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 3, 2014)

That is an awesome pen and yes cliffs ab is awesome. I have a stash from him I won't use. Just look at them. Lol

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Oct 3, 2014)

Nice work, Michael!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Oct 3, 2014)

David Seaba said:


> That's a great looking pen. You did a Great job Michael. I like that kit never tried one.


 David I just made my first three of these and I really like them. I ordered some more hopefully i will sell a couple


----------

